# Sudoku 3d



## Necthor (16. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin,

ich suche ein 3D Sudoku, dass ich vor ein paar Monaten runtergelden hatte den ich jetzt nicht mehr finde.
Das tolle dran war das man die Perspektive ändern konnte.
Man konnte die Seiten einzeln betracheten und den Standort der gesuchten Zahl im Würfel ansteuern und anzeigen.

Hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen beschreiben.

Es ist kein Onlinespiel.

ps.: 
So ein Mißt, die Leute 2 Etagen unter mir grillen grade.
Das riecht so köstlich, dass ich ihnen gleich die Wassermelone auf den Grill falllen lassen will.


----------

